# Larimoure Dam



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Anyone been to larimoure so far this winter? I am planning on going there sunday with 2 of my buddies, did good there earlier this year 

:beer:


----------



## HNT_N.FSH_N (Jan 31, 2007)

Did Fairly well this past week caught a lot of northerns and a few Walleye In about 15-20ft of water. silver jigging spoons worked wonders, So did my Lime green lead depth finder.


----------

